# Μόνον ή μόνο;



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 2, 2019)

Πώς το βλέπετε το «μόνον» στην Κοινή Νεοελληνική; Το πετυχαίνω σε κείμενα λόγιου ύφους ως κατάλοιπο της καθαρεύουσας («η περιουσία της Ομοσπονδίας μπορεί να διατεθεί μόνον σε σωματείο...»), αλλά στα λεξικά μοιάζει ν' απουσιάζει τελείως. Θα έλεγα ότι μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί όταν ακολουθεί φωνήεν, ώστε ν' αποφεύγεται η χασμωδία, αλλά μόνον εκεί.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2019)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Θα έλεγα ότι μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί όταν ακολουθεί φωνήεν, ώστε ν' αποφεύγεται η χασμωδία, αλλά μόνον εκεί.



Καλημέρα. Θα μπορούσαμε, βέβαια, να υποστηρίξουμε ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να κολλάμε ένα ν όπου υπάρχει χασμωδία. Δηλαδή, δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα να πούμε «το αίμα» ή «το όνομα» και όλα τα άλλα με ουδέτερο άρθρο. Αλλά έτσι όπως τα λες είναι σήμερα τα πράγματα. Το *μόνον* θα το βρεις να αναφέρεται μόνο στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ ως λόγιος τύπος, αλλά ευτυχώς δεν βρήκα ούτε ένα στα παραδείγματα χρήσης.


----------



## Themis (Aug 2, 2019)

Συμφωνώ. Ας σημειωθεί πάντως ότι η σημερινή κοινή νεοελληνική δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τη χασμωδία, με αποτέλεσμα τα ευφωνικά "ν" να είναι ντεμοντέ.

Υ.Γ. Δεν πρόλαβα τον Νίκελ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 3, 2019)

Σε κάποιους αρέσει να είναι λίγο ντεμοντέ, χεχε. Αλλιώς συμφωνώ για τη χασμωδία.

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο.


----------

